# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Proyección de cultivos en Lambayeque (Temporada 2010-2011)

## Bruno Cillóniz

_Según la gerencia técnica de la Junta de Regantes de Lambayeque, la región cuenta con suficiente recurso hídrico para la Campaña Agrícola 20102011._  *Por* Luis Omar Paredes  *Lima, 05 Octubre (Agraria.pe)* Con miras a la Campaña Agrícola 20102011, la Junta de Usuarios del Distrito de Riego ChancayLambayeque (JUDRCHL) proyectó cultivar preferentemente arroz, algodón, maíz y caña de azúcar en aproximadamente 86 mil Has en la región.  
Según el gerente técnico de la JUDRCHL, Andrés Muro Farfán, la encuesta de intenciones de siembra para la Campaña Agrícola 20102011, prevé cultivar 38,2 mil Has de arroz; 5,1 mil Has de algodón; 5,2 mil Has de maíz amarillo duro; y 32,7 mil Has de caña de azúcar, entre otros cultivos. 
Asimismo, la Oficina de Estudios Económicos y Estadísticos (OEEE) del Ministerio de Agricultura, registró que en Lambayeque las intenciones de siembra de algodón rama crecerían en 377%. Mientras que para las siembras de maíz amarillo duro se espera un incremento de 10,3%; y con respecto al arroz las siembras se reducirán en 14%. 
Es importante mencionar que en la Campaña Agrícola 2009 - 2010 se cultivaron 54,1 mil Has de arroz en Lambayeque. Mientras que el algodón se cultivó en 1,2 mil Has y el maíz amarillo duro se sembró en 19,6 mil Has aproximadamente, según datos del MINAG 
Muro Farfán informó que la región cuenta con 221,5 millones m3 de agua de la reserva de Tinajones para la campaña agrícola que ya empezó el pasado agosto.  *Cultivos alternativos* 
La Dirección Regional de Agricultura de Lambayeque, a través de su representante Carlos Arrascue Villegas, señaló la importancia de buscar otras alternativas en la siembra del arroz y algodón, como por ejemplo: establecer sistemas de siembras menestras-maíz y menestras-algodón, porque requieren de menor consumo de agua y son más rentables, agregó. 
En ese sentido, la Junta de Regantes de Lambayeque informó que la problemática de los cultivos de algodón se debe a la falta de disponibilidad de semilla. Mientras que el cultivo y comercialización de cereal tiene que ser abordada tanto por el sector público y privado.   *Datos importantes* 
- Según la Oficina de Estudios Económicos y Estadísticos (OEEE) del Ministerio de Agricultura se espera que en la campaña 20102011, a nivel nacional, los cultivos de algodón incrementen en 59%, llegando a las 47 mil Has aproximadamente. Mientras que el cultivo de maíz amarillo crezca 5% (319,2 mil Has) y el arroz caiga en 3,4% (381 mil Has).Temas similares: Modificación del reloj biológico de las plantas podría alargar la temporada de los cultivos Artículo: Promperu realizará proyección de negocios en tercera edición de Expoalimentaria 2011 Artículo: Exportación de arándanos chilenos rondaría las 66 mil toneladas en temporada 2010/11 Artículo: Positivo pronóstico para exportaciones de mangos peruanos en temporada 2010/11 CCL: Crecimiento de economía peruana en 2010 será alto en marco de proyección mundial del FMI

----------

